# يا ابانا لست ادرى



## ++menooo++ (21 أبريل 2006)

*يا ابانا لست ادرى*

*يا ابانا لست ادرى كيف كان عمرى يجرى دون ان ادرك انك ابى ....*
*لكنى الان ابنك انت ترعانى بحبك فلن اخاف ابدا لانك تمسك يمينى ....*
*فاسبحك و اهتف لك للابد انا لك للابد ...*

*حقا يا ربى لست ادرى كيف مرت السنوات بدون ان اكون فى حضك*
*بعدت عنك كثيرا و كثيرا هربت اكثر من وجهك كنت اهتم بالعالم اكثر منك*
*تصورت ان عقلى هو الاعظم وانى قادر ان اقود سيارة حياتى بدونك*
*كل من سقطوا يا رب قديما لانهم ظنوا اوهام عقلى*
*نعم يا رب انت ابى نعم يا رب انت امين فى محبتك عظيم فى شفائك*
*الان يا رب انا ابنك انت تراعنى وتغمرنى بحبك*
*لن تمر سنوات اخرى فى خوف لانك يا رب تمسك يدى و تعبر بى جسر الخلاص*

*فاسبحك و اعبدك و انحنى امامك*
*روحك القدوس يسدد لى كل حاجاتى وعندك يا رب راحتى*
*كل عمرى لك يا رب كل حياتى القادم و الماضى هو لك يا رب*
*لن التفت لاحد غيرك*
*انت يا اعظم الله يا من سامحت من ذبحوك و مزقوا احشائك سامحنى*
*خذنى يا رب الى مرعاك الخضراء الى مياة الراحة اسقينى ورد نفسى واهدينى *
*يا راعى حياتى فانا خروفك الذى ضل سنوات*
*يا ابانا لست ادرى سامحنى*

*اليوم امامك مشهد يسوع معلق على الصليب*
*يحتمل كل الآمة لاجل انت*
*اليوم ضع هذا المشهد امامك واسال نفسك لماذا فعل ذلك؟*
*فكر فى حياتك كلها من ضحى لاجلك بمثل ما فعل يسوع*
*هو يمد يدة لك فهل تضع بها مسمار ام تمسك بها امامك الاختيار*

*اتركك تسمع هذة الترنيمة الجميلة*
*http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Farek_Aresala/Tashfe_nafsi/06.mp3 *

*صلوا لاجلى*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (21 أبريل 2006)

الصلاة رائعة و الترنيمة أروع ..

ربنا يبارك حياتك


*أختك/ناردين*


----------



## ++menooo++ (21 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا ناردين على مرورك *
*كنت عايز اعرف هو انتى ناردين بتاعت منتدى العدرا*
*اعتقد كده*


----------

